# Blue Marble x Mustard Gas



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

well. Heres my spawn log for this pair.. they compliment eachother nice, and are spawning as I speak. They are wrapping and both male and female are placing the eggs into the nest... here they are


View attachment 62858


View attachment 62859


----------



## nemobetta27 (Aug 7, 2012)

:-D wow beutiful bettas! where did you get your male?


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha I just commented on the other log. But beautiful pair! I'm stalking the log just to see how they turn out


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

lol. thanks! I got my male from AquaBId


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

im estimating about 200 eggs. they are doublestacked.. and much more in person


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lots and lots of eggs! I'm curious, does the IAL make any mess for you in the spawning tank? I used it one time and ended up with a bunch of brown gunk all over the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

nope. not at all..


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm maybe I just had some bad leaves or something.. Oh well, anyway congrats on your eggs! You are going to have your hands full


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

lol. thanks. there are more under the leaf... now htat I counted I think there are actually 300 eggs....


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh wow.. 300 little wigglers 0_0 I'd never get sleep with that many! I'd have to much fun watching them! Make sure to take lots of pics when they hatch!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

im sure only a fraction of those will actually hatch. lol, they are definately gonna keep me up at night


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

That would still be a lot though! My pair spawned yesterday afternoon so were basically only a day apart.. but your spawn is at least 500 times bigger than mine. So even a fraction of yours would be a lot lol. Any idea on how the fry will turn out?

I'd try to figure it out myself.. but I suck at genetics.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

im not sure colorwise... mabye some marbles and multis... but form wise they are gonna be awesome!


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

*drools* mustard gas marbles! One minute blue body yellow fins... the next yellow body with blue fins! Haha I wonder if that's actually possible. 

Your fry are going to be irresistible!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

oh she is so pretty! I wish we were on the same side of the border, I'd enjoy a few


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, mustard gas marbles! Gonna be beautiful.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I would love to buy one from you if they survive


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

subscribing cuz one WILL be mine


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

registereduser said:


> subscribing cuz one WILL be mine


Wow :lol:


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

registereduser said:


> subscribing cuz one WILL be mine


hee hee... if they're half as pretty as the parents, I might splurge for one!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Knitterly said:


> hee hee... if they're half as pretty as the parents, I might splurge for one!


:-D How are they doing Mo? You must be super busy between the fish and school.


----------



## nemolover (Sep 4, 2012)

Very beautiful parents! I am curious to see how the kids turn out. I am new to Bettas, how long does it take to e able to see features on the fry? Mustard gas is probably my favorite color Betta


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Would enjoy seeing some baby pics ;-)


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

i'm subscribing as well..i definitely want one of those babies. good luck with your future fry


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I looked at that male  He is quite lovely I might also want one but it will depend on how the babies turn out


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Come on ,Mo. Give us an update and some pics. The suspense is killing us lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Eggs never hatched...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

will you try again?


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh I am sorry Mo.  Good luck next time.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Too bad...will you be trying again with this pair?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Aw mo don't worry you'll get some awesome spawns in the future!


----------



## nemolover (Sep 4, 2012)

That's really to bad  does that mean that the eggs were not fertilized and perhaps the male is sterile?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll be trying again soon with this pair. And no, the pair wasn't sterile or the male would have eaten the eggs.. I left the heater off for about 5 hours and the water temp got to 72 so this majorly effected the hatch rate


----------



## nemolover (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh I did not know they did that, I wish you luck on your next try! This really does look like a beautiful couple


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, beautiful bettas. I with everyone else, can't wait to see how the little ones turn out and I would love to have one.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Mo how did your 2nd try go? i would like to know!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry about them not hatching.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thats to bad Mo so sorry but I am sure you will have better luck next time !


----------

